# Which film/TV character could be you?



## cse123 (Nov 19, 2009)

which film/TV character could be based on you!
I would love to be Selene in Underworld but i am more like Felicity Porter in Felicity the Tv show


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Capt. Jack Harkness from Torchwood: He's an action man ,but he's clever and cool. He gets the job done all while joking and flirting.*


----------



## Connor Atreid (Nov 20, 2009)

i would like to be like Richard Sharpe from Sharpe Rifles series.....intelligent, defiant, full of pride....but he s also a kind and noble man


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

This is what a friend of mine once said to me: 
"you're like the man guy from the new show 'Lie to Me' and mulder from xfiles ... it's a neat combination"


----------



## Noliah (Dec 8, 2011)

I usually relate to most of the characters Diane Keaton plays.....except for the fool in Godfather.


----------



## Sad Clown (Dec 24, 2011)

Vince Masuka (Dexter), if he wasn't a failure at everything. I also identify a lot with the Ninth Doctor, and a little with House.


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

well i kind of identify with john Cusack's character Rob from high fidelity and Kevin Spacey's Jack vinccene from La Confidential.


----------



## Ruric (Jan 1, 2012)

I´m probably like The Tin Man, you know, being heartless and all...:wink:


----------



## DirtyMink (Oct 28, 2011)

Nobody cause Hollywood doesnt believe in promoting the latin actors. 
Benjamin Bratt or Andy Garcia....the only two I can remember really seeing on TV and in film growing up.
Cant count dumbass George Lopez. 

Look at Sophia Vergara, took her decades to even get on a show. People killing her for being overexposed right now but she has to land as many magazine covers and interviews as possible before she is once again shoved into the background.

Maybe its that latinos cant act to save their lives and its not Hollywood who is unwilling to cast the latino actor.
Gone with the Wind should have been Gone with the Burrito if i had been a Hollywood exec back then. 

I guess the real issue is the audience. The american audience doesnt want to see a latino in lead roles cause "ITS HARD TO RELATE TO THE CHARACTER." Gee....thats interesting considering, I watched Rambo and Indiana Jones, Forrest Gump and quite enjoyed the characters despite me not being able to relate to the actors race.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Wednesday Addams.


----------



## slytherin360 (Dec 26, 2011)

Marla Singer.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

A mix of Claire and David Fisher from Six Feet Under. Depends on my mood.


----------



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

Chris McCandless


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

The resemblance is seriously terrifying.

The facts that I'm not a pastel unicorn and am not female aside, she could be an exact copy.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anne from Anne of Green Gables. I've been compared to her so many times!! And technically there is a film version so it counts.

When I was a kid, I was Penny from The Rescuers.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

Probably the alien from E.T. or Beemo (my avatar) from Adventure Time Cartoon. And I also thought of Kiki from Kiki's Delivery Service--I love wondering to such places and find many possibilities.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been compared to Spock and Data from Star Trek and Yuki Nagato from The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.


----------



## Riella (Feb 1, 2012)

Mattie Ross from True Grit.


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a few. 

The first being Betty Draper from _Mad Men_ (due to her awareness of her burdensome sex). 

Another could be Roy Walker from _The Fall_ (due to his selfishness and stubborn ways). 

Aaaaand, perhaps...Loki from _Thor_ (as the youngest sibling fighting for equal ground, I suppose).


----------

